# How to assembly Yankee 2100 brace chuck



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I just picked up a nice Yankee 2100 brace.

I decided to clean up the chuck and removed it thinking it would go back as easily as my other braces. 

Not so easy.

Simple chuck, two jaws and the spring.

I am not able to get this to work. I can get the chuck back on but the spring does not engage the jaws.

I am missing something. Does the spring go in some groove inside the chuck?

Is there a specific order/method to re-assemble.

Nice brace if I can get it back together. :huh:

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I posted too soon. Lunch break and a new attempt and I found out how to get this back together.

The small hooks on the end of the springs fit in holes in the jaws. Not obvious at first.

The more I work with this brace the more I like it. Very well built. :thumbsup:


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

the definitive guide is here:
http://georgesbasement.com/fs2101a.htm


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

john sayles said:


> the definitive guide is here:
> http://georgesbasement.com/fs2101a.htm


Thanks, a very useful link. I will save this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The link was very informative, covered everything about maintenance of the brace - except how the jaw mounts on the spring. :laughing:

Glad I figured this out. The link will be very useful if I need to dis-assemble the ratchet mechanism.

The more I read, the more I like the design and quality of these Yankee braces.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

G'day Dave,

Glad to hear perseverance paid off. Do we get to see pics of the new addition.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Happy to oblige. :yes:

Light rust not yet cleaned up. The rachet/chuck end is heavier than my other braces.









Forward/reverse is a small button to the right of the ratchet mechanism. You can see the Yankee logo.









I will have to keep a look out for other Yankee braces.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

She's a nice solid looking specimen. Very nice indeed


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

I've got the same brace!


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

So when I took mine apart two months ago, it seemed so simple that I didn't take any pictures. Dave, what was the secret to the spring? My chuck is working fine, but the jaws are clamping unevenly. One is 1/8" higher than the other.


Edit: gave it a more critical look, I ham fisted one side of the spring. Straightened it out so that both sides matched and shazaam. Fixed it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I should post a pic of new one though its not as good as yours. Picked it up at a garage sale a couple of weeks ago

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

I was going to sell mine, no questions asked. But dangit they really are made so well. And the finish isn't very good on mine, who'd want it anyways? Plus I didn't fully disassemble the ratcheting mechanism, I'd feel guilty selling it like that knowing there was old grease in it still.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

mavawreck said:


> I was going to sell mine, no questions asked. But dangit they really are made so well. And the finish isn't very good on mine, who'd want it anyways? Plus I didn't fully disassemble the ratcheting mechanism, I'd feel guilty selling it like that knowing there was old grease in it still. http://s182.photobucket.com/user/AndrewJsfotos/media/IMG_1829_zpsd933d2cb.jpg.html http://s182.photobucket.com/user/AndrewJsfotos/media/IMG_1819_zps6472da2f.jpg.html


You could always give it away 

Hmmm wonder if I know any Aussie that could use one.....

Or maybe a swap. Postage is a bit of a killer though


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I think only people who already own a Yankee brace can appreciate how well built they are. The finish is cosmetic. I think worthwhile to disassemble sufficient to replace the grease then you have a very good brace.

If you do not want this, I will be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Ha, I was joking about giving it away. I still may sell it - I haven't decided. It is a beautiful tool and impressively made, I'm just not sure I'll ever use it and I'm trying to reduce my "collection" to keep only the things that I use or enjoy using. The grease in it still workable, but it should cleaned. For the time being, it will go to the back of the shelf and I'll focus my culling efforts elsewhere.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

mavawreck said:


> It is a beautiful tool and impressively made, I'm just not sure I'll ever use it


I have 2 braces, one is the Yankee. Each one has a different type / size of countersink bit.

This is so easy to use when I need to countersink a hole for a screw. The brace gives a lot of control, so that I do not go too deep, which happened when I try and use the countersink bit with a cordless drill.

I do not use these frequently, but I love having them available.


----------

